# Alimentar USB y videocámara del retrovisor + fusible.



## jamesthe (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola el caso es que he hecho un conector a través de un fusible fundido para alimentar un USB y la videocámara del retrovisor. Pero quiero ponerle un fusible intermedio. Imagino qué de la toma de fusibles del coche sale a 12 voltios el cual tengo que reducir a 2,5 para el USB. Aquí no me voy a complicar pues voy a usar el mismo enchufe de mechero modificado.
***¿Como pongo el fusible? En el cable positivo o en el negativo (positivo verdad?).
***El fusible de 5 ma será demasiado?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2019)

No he entendido nada.

La instalación de los coches suele ser de 12V menos lo que no es de 12V que será de lo que sea pero normalmente esa parte no sale del reducto en el que se usa. Por ejemplo los faros de xenon tienen un elevador de algunos kV. Pero eso está dentro del faro.

Los USBs van a 5V

Para pasar de 12V a 5V necesitas algo que lo haga, eso no lo hace un fusible.
Puedes usar un regulador de tensión, te recomiendo un modulo conmutado ya hecho de esos de AliExpress o Amazon por 1€

El fusible se pone de lo que se pone. Como no tengo ni idea de lo que consume tu cámara, no te puedo decir.
Si la cámara consume por ejemplo 1A se pone de 2A ya que si lo pones muy justo estarás todo el día cambiando fusibles .
El fusible funciona igual en positivo que en negativo pero como el chasis de coche suele ser negativo, se suele poner en el positivo. Si lo pones en el negativo y toca el cable el chasis volverás a tener cerrado el circuito sin fusible ni protección


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2019)

jamesthe dijo:


> Imagino qué de la toma de fusibles del coche sale a 12 voltios el cual tengo que reducir a 2,5 para el USB



A 5 V !



jamesthe dijo:


> Aquí no me voy a complicar pues voy a usar el mismo enchufe de mechero modificado.







jamesthe dijo:


> ¿Como pongo el fusible? En el cable positivo o en el negativo (positivo verdad?)


 
Si , preferiblemente.



jamesthe dijo:


> El fusible de 5 ma será demasiado?



Un fusible de 5 A será adecuado.


----------

